# Off-camera Flash Setup



## Clawed (May 13, 2009)

Okay, I am about to purchase an off-camera flash setup but I do not know a lot about exactly what I will need.  

Currently, I have a 430EX Speedlite for my Canon, which initially I will use as a slave unit (despite it's lack of power compared to the 580 or studio strobes).  I plan to get a 580EXII as my on-camera master.  I decided to go with a battery flash setup since I will not have to put as much money in, plus I will need it for on-location shoots.  

So my question is basically this: I realize that I will need to purchase the Speedlite, lightstand and a softbox or umbrella but what else will I need to make this setup work?  Do I need a lightstand adapter to connect the softbox (in MOST cases)?  I have never used a speedlite as a slave, so are lightstands typically already capable of attaching my flash unit to?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnbergsing (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure you are going to get a lot of advice with those questions. Here's mine.

Check out strobist.com. Read through the 101 and 102 tutorials. Not only will you have a basic understanding of off-camera lighting, but the equipment required/desired.

Secondly, there are several companies out there offering "Strobist Kits" which should include everything you'd need to get started. I've heard the MPEX kits are really good.


----------



## Clawed (May 14, 2009)

johnbergsing said:


> I'm sure you are going to get a lot of advice with those questions. Here's mine.
> 
> Check out strobist.com. Read through the 101 and 102 tutorials. Not only will you have a basic understanding of off-camera lighting, but the equipment required/desired.
> 
> Secondly, there are several companies out there offering "Strobist Kits" which should include everything you'd need to get started. I've heard the MPEX kits are really good.


Thank you for the links.  The Strobist tutorials (in conjunction with a few other readings) are really clearing up some of the questions/confusion I have had in regard to off-camera lighting.  

The kits in the link are surprisingly affordable!  I now know exactly what I need to get the setup I want... I still plan to go with a battery flash setup since it makes more sense to have the portability and therefore flexibility that it affords.  

Thank you once more


----------



## bdavis (May 14, 2009)

You need to purchase a lightstand, umbrella swivel adapter, and a cold shoe adapter (since you are firing the flash using the 580). I'm not sure about the softbox adapter, I guess the ones I'm looking at, you dont need them.


----------



## Clawed (May 14, 2009)

bdavis said:


> You need to purchase a lightstand, umbrella swivel adapter, and a cold shoe adapter (since you are firing the flash using the 580). I'm not sure about the softbox adapter, I guess the ones I'm looking at, you dont need them.


Great, thank you! By the way, what are you looking into? Is it basically the same but using an umbrella instead of a softbox? If so, I am sure that's easier (and something I should look at if I can live with the difference in directional light) since the swivel head has spot for the umbrella.


----------



## bdavis (May 14, 2009)

This is what I'm leaning towards for a softbox. Its great. Even has velcro on the front that you peel back so you can get to your flash and change settings quickly.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=workaround.jsp&A=details&Q=&sku=62240&is=REG


----------

